# Qmail -> Received: from unknown... (SOLVED)

## JC99

Greetings,

When I send an email to myself, in the header information it says the following once received...

 *Quote:*   

> Return-Path: <jason@jasoncarson.ca>
> 
> Delivered-To: jason@jasoncarson.ca
> 
> Received: (qmail 6309 invoked from network); 16 Mar 2008 18:48:58 -0000
> ...

 

1) As you can see from the area I emphasized with bold that it says unknown, how can I change that?

2) Why does it say by localhost.avalonworks.net, that has nothing to do with my setup?

I am using Courier/Qmail/Squirrelmail

ThanksLast edited by JC99 on Mon Mar 17, 2008 9:57 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## JC99

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Why does it say by localhost.avalonworks.net, that has nothing to do with my setup?
> 
> 

 

ok, I solved the second problem by doing the following..

Edit /service/qmail-smtpd/run and add "-l penguin.jasoncarson.ca" to the /usr/bin/tcpserver line so it looks like this...

```
    /usr/bin/tcpserver ${TCPSERVER_OPTS} -x ${TCPSERVER_RULESCDB} \

    -c ${MAXCONN} -u ${QMAILDUID} -g ${NOFILESGID} -l penguin.jasoncarson.ca \

```

so my header information now looks like this...

 *Quote:*   

> Return-Path: <jason@jasoncarson.ca>
> 
> Delivered-To: jason@jasoncarson.ca
> 
> Received: (qmail 12073 invoked from network); 16 Mar 2008 22:17:41 -0000
> ...

 

but I still don't have an answer to my first question, why does it say Received: from unknown (HELO...) and how do I change this?

----------

## JC99

ok, I solved the problem... sort of.

I changed the squirrelmail settings,

```
Server Settings -> Sendmail or SMTP -> Sendmail

(Don't worry, you don't need to install the old sendmail package)
```

This gave my emails a totally different header which looks like this...

 *Quote:*   

> Return-Path: <jason@jasoncarson.ca>
> 
> Delivered-To: jason@jasoncarson.ca
> 
> Received: (qmail 7354 invoked by uid 81); 17 Mar 2008 20:54:33 -0000
> ...

 

...I still don't know how to configure qmail properly if you use "SMTP" server setting in squirrelmail but this configuration is good enough for me.

----------

